# where's my speed speedtest.net



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

I'll see your speed and up you by 5Mbps (download). Comcast Performance Plan advertised as 12/2.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

I can get that too, if have only the one computer connected to modem.

And I'm further away from the test server than you. 

But my speed wasn't showing when I posted that.


----------



## Anthjo (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## monuis (May 16, 2011)

My speed test results are,

Downloadspeed:1.787Mbps
Uploadspeed:0.837Mbps
I checked my internet speed test here ScanmySpeed.com .
Is this good or not


----------

